# Terrible reception in house with 3 mobile, options?



## rob30 (3 Dec 2010)

I have an iPhone 4 with 3, and I live in Dublin city.

Phone is fine in most places but reception is terrible in my house, I have to resort to the land line as people cannot hear me and the calls drop all the time. 

I know the iPhone 4 had some reception issues but this seems beyond all reason. 

Has anyone else had this problem? Any way I could get 3 to release me from contract and hand back the damned phone?


----------



## rustbucket (4 Dec 2010)

ver unlikely. i was with 3 a few years back.had no reception in work (stephens green)and no reception at home. only time i could make or receive calls/messages was in between. so for approximaately 18-20 hours of the day- no reception.

They didnt care- their customer service is in India or Pakistan- nightmare to deal with. I ended up having to buy out the contract and moved to another provider


----------

